# Handicape outil



## Raptoryc (25 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour
- Ma premier questions est la suivantes est t’il possible d’utiliser les ppa du site sur Mac https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct ?
Ce site me permet de mettre à jour ma machine kubuntu avec des modifications apporter à l’os.
Cette méthode et t’il possible sur Mac comme c’est des outils libres qui se trouve présente sur mon ppa 

- Sur Mac peut on utiliser l’outil cubic pour créez une image référence en iso où existe t’il une application  compatible avec Mac.

- À part cette outil https://www.assistiveware.com/ j’ai pas trouver beaucoup d’outil qui permet d’aider une personne ayant un handicape.

Pour le moment j’essaye de trouver désespérément un Mac Book pro pour mon association afin de pouvoir faire des testes.
malheureuse j’ai pas les moyen de m’en acheter surtout les gammes 2019.

Si la marque Mac est intéressé par une collaboration n’hésite pas à me faire par de cela.

Merci de votre aide à tous


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2019)

Vu le peu de réponses sur le forum "portables" !, je déplace dans la session Unix.


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2019)

Ubuntu est une distribution Linux basée sur Debian et a son propre système de paquetage.
macOS n'a rien à voir avec Linux car il est issu d'une autre famille de systèmes Unix et a un système de paquetage différent.

On ne peut donc pas installer un paquetage Ubuntu sur macOS.

Si on veut installer une application disponible sur Ubuntu, il faut utiliser d'autres outils comme :

fink : voir http://www.finkproject.org
MacPorts : voir https://www.macports.org
brew : voir https://brew.sh
Le dernier (brew) est sans doute le plus pratique à utiliser.

Reste qu'il n'est jamais sûr qu'un logiciel disponible sur Ubuntu ait été adapté pour fonctionner sur macOS.

Quant aux images ISO, ça ne marchera pas comme pour Linux non plus. Quel est le but de ces images ISO ?


----------

